# Inscription EP1 et EP3



## Fanfan (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Je dois passer mon EP1 et EP3  l'année prochaine,les inscriptions se font du 18 octobre au 18 novembre. Je sais que je dois aller sur le site de l'académie de ma région...... Pouvez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre..... J'ai fait mes deux fiches : une activité peinture et un soin..... Est ce que je dois l'envoyer par meal lors de mon inscription ou par courrier 
Merci


----------



## Calypsio (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Vos fiches sont à envoyer par courrier avec accusé de réception, après l’inscription. Il me semble que c’est vers le mois de mars. N’hésitez pas à appeler le rectorat de votre département pour plus d’informations.


----------



## nounouflo (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir
vous faites votre inscription sur votre académie et vous aurez les démarches à suivre.
Ils vont vous donner une date limite pour envoyer votre projet d’accueil qui correspond à l’ep3.
les 2 fiches activités et soins correspondant à l’ep1 ne sont pas à transmettre mais à présenter le jour d’examen.
Je vous conseille d’envoyer votre projet d’accueil en recommandé avec accusé de réception Et de bien respecter la date limite d’envoi.


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. Est-ce-que vous avez fait la formation en cours d'emploi ? Ils ne vous ont pas expliqué les démarches lors de la formation ?


----------



## Fanfan (20 Octobre 2022)

Nounouflo 
J'ai fait un compte Cyclade.....mais je n'arrive pas a faire mon inscription....pourtant je vais sur le site de l'académie de ma région..... Je suis un peu perdue car les inscriptions se font durant 1 mois 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## nounouflo (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Fanfan,
vous êtes bloqués à quel niveau sur cyclade?


----------



## Fanfan (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir nounouflo 
quand je suis sur cyclade où c'est marqué sélectionner un examen  rien sur assistante maternelle ou même EP1 EP3


----------



## nounouflo (20 Octobre 2022)

Aller dans l’onglet  ajouter une nouvelle candidature.
sélectionner examen certificat aptitude professionnelle et votre académie. Tout se déroule au fur à mesure de votre inscription


----------



## Fanfan (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour nounouflo 
c'est bon mon inscription est faite , ce matin j'ai réitéré ma demande d'inscription et ça a marché !!!! 
bonne journée nounouflo


----------



## nounouflo (21 Octobre 2022)

Super une bonne chose de faite. Maintenant à vous de jouer. De faire votre projet d’accueillir et de l’envoyer en double exemplaire avant la date limite.
bon courage et bonne journée


----------



## Fanfan (21 Octobre 2022)

MERCI nounouflo
mon projet d'accueil est fait ......


----------



## Nanou21 (21 Octobre 2022)

Cherchez peut-être avec CAEPE Assistant maternel.
Savez-vous que vous pouvez être dispensée des épreuves avec certains Titre pro ou diplômes ?


----------



## Fanfan (23 Octobre 2022)

Nounouflo bonjour
Dans le récapitulatif de ma candidature il y a EP1A accompagner le développement du jeune enfant. Est ce que je le laisse ?? Ou ça  correspond bien aux épreuves EP1 et EP3 ? 
Merci bon dimanche


----------



## nounouflo (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir
Normalement il,devrait apparaître les 2 épreuves 
je regarde mes docs demain et vous fait un retour car je nai,pas les papiers avec moi


----------



## Fanfan (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Merci


----------



## nounouflo (24 Octobre 2022)

Desolé je suis un peu longue à répondre mais j’ai dû retrouver mon inscription
cest bien noté 
inscription EP1 et ep3


----------

